# electo magnetic blocking paint...



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

so another one of my questions about one of those crazy new coatings..i was watching the planet green channel and they used a emf blocking paint with i think carbon in it and it supposedly helps protect u from low level radiation..anybody ever use it? a german company y-sheild makes it and i am in the school of thought that we do suffer some form of damage to our cells reating to this electro magnetic stimili but i am wondering how popular this product is and if anybody could prove if it works or not..


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

I think that stuff is harmful to the person spraying on the surface. You need a special pump and gun to apply because it uses a ground wire to properly apply it. I watched a sub use it and it is tough regardless of the type of respirator you use but there is no overspray to worry about.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

SuperiorPainter said:


> I think that stuff is harmful to the person spraying on the surface. You need a special pump and gun to apply because it uses a ground wire to properly apply it. I watched a sub use it and it is tough regardless of the type of respirator you use but there is no overspray to worry about.


Wonder how many floors of steel stairwell handrails would justify using that type of sprayer.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

SuperiorPainter said:


> I think that stuff is harmful to the person spraying on the surface. You need a special pump and gun to apply because it uses a ground wire to properly apply it. I watched a sub use it and it is tough regardless of the type of respirator you use but there is no overspray to worry about.


Dunno about that. Their website shows schoolchildren rolling walls with it. The only caution I saw was for one version that was highly alkali.



Z paint said:


> ... i am in the school of thought that we do suffer some form of damage to our cells reating to this electro magnetic stimili but i am wondering how popular this product is and if anybody could prove if it works or not.


I think the product probably works as advertised and should be used in facilities where EMF radiation is a problem. Marketing it to the lunatic fringe is only going to hurt their credibility. If you are worried about electro magnetic stimili you better throw away your cell phone and get far away from anyone else who has one.:yes:

-Hal


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

SuperiorPainter said:


> I think that stuff is harmful to the person spraying on the surface. You need a special pump and gun to apply because it uses a ground wire to properly apply it. I watched a sub use it and it is tough regardless of the type of respirator you use but there is no overspray to worry about.


I think you are thinking about electrostatic paint. I think the OP is referring to something that blocks EMF.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Electrostatic paint is fun. Electromagnetic Paint is for wierdos. :yes:


----------

